# Maltese



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I was just surfing & came across this site. Call me ignorant, but is a Maltese a "terrier"?

http://www.malteseterrierguide.com/About_T...rrier/index.php


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

that looks like a maltese mix to me. but maybe they are terriers??? im intrested to know :huh:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What a strange site. I see on their photo gallery they have not one but two pics of stuffed animal maltese. ROTFL
Another of the pics is a portrait of a dog long ago.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

No, a Maltese is not a terrier. The Maltese on that website look like they could be mixed with terriers, though.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

From the book The Maltese by Anna Katherine Nicholas, copyright 1984, on page 13 it says "At one period in their history Maltese were known as Maltese Terriers, which has since been proven incorrect. The Maltese is actually of spaniel descent and the Terrier misnomer no doubt came about through the breed's courageous terrier-like attitude." 

This site looks like the person is just trying to sell books and isn't an expert on the breed.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is just one other topic that not everyone can agree on. Some say Maltese are terrier some others say no. Nobody really knows for sure what the history of the Maltese is. One thing is sure, he is not native to Malta.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (diamonds mommy @ Mar 21 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=749215


> that looks like a maltese mix to me. but maybe they are terriers??? im intrested to know :huh:[/B]



I thought the same thing...they look mixed with something else. It would be interesting to know just exactly what they are. I know I don't see them in dog shows in the "Terrier" groups, but in the Toy groups mostly.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

That website is not based in the USA , I think its in the UK....... note on the home page their are references to pounds stirling and the maltese pictured look more like the European Maltese that we occasionally see in the USA. They appear larger, sturdier boned and not "toy-like", like the American standard.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Quote: _ 
but these dogs are also highly intelligent and it will not be overly difficult attempting to train or housebreak them. 

_I beg to differ, mine are not that intelligent ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Just reading in the 1986 book by Nicholas Cutillo: "The Complete Maltese". Chapter one "Ye ancient Dogge of Malta"
Quote.." Originally called the Melitaie Dog, he has also been known as Ye Ancient Dogge of Malta, the Roman Ladies Dog,
the Comforter, (I like that one, my quote) the Spaniel Gentle, the Bichon, the Shock Dog, the Maltese Lion Dog and the MALTESE TERRIER." end quote Now simply known as the Maltese.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I think Babygirl understands EVERYTHING I say, but uses her "Royal" discretion to whether she wants to respond, except in my, what I call "Alpha" voice, which basically means I ain't gonna take any s**t off of you you little squirt. She stops dead in her tracks when she hears that. I don't know if the people before her trained her that much, but she pretty much behaves...never has been destructive, only has had a couple of accidents, but now knows just exactly where she is "allowed" to do her business in the house. She really is a great little dog...perfect for me.

I tend to wonder if when you have more than one, like you Deb, if they play you like kids do...you know, one distracts you, while the other does something he/she ain't suppose to! LOL! 

One thing is for sure...Terrier, Toy, whatever, they are definitely in a league of their own I think!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

No, i dont think they are but when i first got bella the vet i took her to wrote down her breed as maltese terrier.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have an old 1940's something book that states they are Spaniels. Also states desirable weight is 3pounds and not to exceed six.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Strangely nough, the American Kennel Club (AKC) designated them Maltese Terriers all the way up until the 1960's.....google it, you'll see. I don't think it matters really cuz there certainly isn't another breed like them, is there?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

For many years I was also told and had read they were not terriers, but spaniels. Dr. Center's research on the genetics of shunts/MVD has shown Maltese have a common ancestor with other terrier breeds (Cairns, Yorkies, etc.).


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I only have the one, but I don't see any similarity in him and a terrier. He's not that active or vocal and he doesn't have a hint of dog aggression or prey drive. No a lot of stubborness either. These are all common terrier traits and even some Yorkies have them even though they're in the toy group. I have noticed much mention of these things on this forum either.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

What a weird website, lol. The text sounds like they are describing Maltese but the pics are way out there.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Apr 6 2009, 01:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758220


> Quote: _
> but these dogs are also highly intelligent and it will not be overly difficult attempting to train or housebreak them.
> 
> _I beg to differ, mine are not that intelligent ~ :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Stop . . . (LOL) . . .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

> From the book The Maltese by Anna Katherine Nicholas, copyright 1984, on page 13 it says "At one period in their history Maltese were known as Maltese Terriers, which has since been proven incorrect. The Maltese is actually of spaniel descent and the Terrier misnomer no doubt came about through the breed's courageous terrier-like attitude."
> 
> 
> :duh oh: in the UK and ireland maltese are still sometimes called maltese terriers .. it drives me mad ....


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Sep 17 2009, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=830663


> :duh oh: in the UK and ireland maltese are still sometimes called maltese terriers .. it drives me mad ....[/B]


Milo's vet has him down as a maltese terrier


----------

